# Living in Halifax v. Dartmouth/Shearwater



## dimsum (6 Feb 2011)

I'm going to be posted to Shearwater soon and I've been checking out MLS.  I'm looking for a condo (no lawn or driveways to take care of), preferably in Halifax but after seeing some of the prices (275-300) I've been looking at Dartmouth by the Macdonald Bridge.  

I'm looking to live as close to the city as possible, but how much of a hassle would it be to commute in the mornings to Shearwater?  I don't really know much about Dartmouth and the Shearwater area, so I'm not sure why the prices are so different compared to Halifax.  

Any tips or recommendations for areas to check out or avoid?  I know about the blocks south of Stad, but that's about it.


----------



## Occam (6 Feb 2011)

You could live pretty much anywhere in Dartmouth and your commute to Shearwater would be a breeze.  It's when you throw bridge crossings into the mix that things start to slow you down.  If you want to make your life very easy, look for condos that are close to the Circumferential (Hwy 111) that goes around Dartmouth.  If you can hop onto that quickly, then that dumps you onto Pleasant St very close to the base, and you'll have smooth sailing all the way as traffic will be going in the opposite direction.


----------



## Michael OLeary (6 Feb 2011)

A condo in the North End of Halifax (I.e., north of Duffus/Lady Hammond) offers the same advantage, and the bridge crossing on the Mackay would also be opposite to the main rush hour flow.


----------



## Occam (6 Feb 2011)

Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> A condo in the North End of Halifax (I.e., north of Duffus/Lady Hammond) offers the same advantage, and the bridge crossing on the Mackay would also be opposite to the main rush hour flow.



...until the occasional 3 or 4 car pileup causes all four lanes of the Mackay to grind to a halt.  Did I mention Macpass bridge crossings are going to $0.70 effective 1 Apr 2011, and to $0.80 effective 1 Apr 2012?   ;D

There are some nice things about Halifax, but if you're working on the Dartmouth side, then the advantages of living on the Dartmouth side are difficult to pass up.  You have the Dartmouth Crossing and Mic Mac Mall for shopping, versus the Bayers Lake Crawl on the Halifax side.  Real estate is a bit cheaper in Dartmouth.  As long as you avoid Highfield Park in Dartmouth (too much gunplay and break-ins), that side of the bridge is nice.


----------



## niceasdrhuxtable (6 Feb 2011)

I completely agree with Occam. My advice for people being posted in to the HRM is to live on the side that you're posted to (Navy people to Halifax, Air Force to Dartmouth).

So for Dartmouth housing options I would say your best bets are one of the condominiums along Ochterloney St or one of the developments in Portland Hills. A lot of people take the Portland Hills option but I find it's like a mini-Clayton Park and is rather devoid of character and somewhat sterile. You can probably get a decent 1100 sq ft two-bedroom for around $200,000 anywhere in Dartmouth. There are much cheaper places available too but you get what you pay for...


----------



## NSDreamer (6 Feb 2011)

They just put up some lovely buildings down the road from me on Shore Road, less then 10 minute walk from the bus. Water front view, 3 story walk ups. I'm not sure the prices though.


----------



## NSDreamer (6 Feb 2011)

To clarify, shore road is right near downtown Dartmouth, about 15 min walk from Alderney landing (ferry terminal) yet far enough and quiet enough that I've never had any problems. Nice people here abouts too.


----------



## dimsum (6 Feb 2011)

Thanks for the replies so far.  The idea of living in the Dartmouth side if working at Shearwater does make a lot of sense, especially with the possibility of bridge closings.  I've been checking out buildings on Ochterloney on MLS; how long would it take (roughly) to get to Shearwater from there in the mornings?  And how is the bus/ferry service to the Halifax side (for weekends, etc) from there?


----------



## SeaKingTacco (6 Feb 2011)

I lived in the Mic Mac mall area and it was about 12 minutes to get to work at Shearwater and about 20 mins to get home.  We owned a house in Lancaster Ridge, but I think there are some condos right around the Mall itself.

Alternately, there is Downtown Dartmouth.  It is a bit devoid of life and character for my tastes- on the other hand, you are walking (stumbling) distance to the ferry terminal that takes you to downtown.  That will save you alot of cab fare...

As was said before- if your Real Estate Agent even attempts to show you something in Highfield Park- find a new agent immediately.

I guess it depends how single you see yourself staying while in Shearwater (keep in mind- the lassies of Halifax get a vote...).  However, your intincts are correct- you do want to live on the Dartmouth side.  The daily commute across the bridges will grind you.

SKT


----------



## Occam (6 Feb 2011)

To be fair, the bridges don't close that often.  But between bridge work (which almost seems endless), the occasional accident which will close down at least one lane, and rush hour traffic, the bridges really are a pain.

To get from downtown/Ochterloney area to Shearwater would take maybe 20 minutes during rush hour tops, even if you hit all the lights red - and there aren't that many lights.

Ferries from Alderney Landing to Halifax are every 15 mins during M-F rush hours, every 30 mins at all other times.  Bus service would depend on where you are in that area, but for what it's worth, from Sullivan's pond to the main bus station at the Dartmouth Sportsplex is only a 1.6 km walk.


----------



## navymich (6 Feb 2011)

SeaKingTacco said:
			
		

> I guess it depends how single you see yourself staying while in Shearwater (keep in mind- the lassies of Halifax get a vote...).



Guess you haven't had the disadvantage, errr, I mean privilege to meet Dimsum yet.  And the lassies have been pre-warned.  

Just kidding Dim.  Glad to hear you're making the leap back to the sea, congrats!


----------



## dimsum (6 Feb 2011)

airmich said:
			
		

> Guess you haven't had the disadvantage, errr, I mean privilege to meet Dimsum yet.  And the lassies have been pre-warned.
> 
> Just kidding Dim.  Glad to hear you're making the leap back to the sea, congrats!



Oh, I'm fairly certain he's met me once or twice before.    :blotto:  

And thanks!  It was a bit convoluted, but somehow I made it.     ^-^


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (6 Feb 2011)

I live in Cole Harbour  since 96 and work in Halifax and despite the horror stories some are tossing your way I have never had an issue with the commute crossing the bridge. Mind you, your hunting for parking if you don't get into Stad or the Dockyard by 0720 but beyond that no problems.


----------



## niceasdrhuxtable (7 Feb 2011)

Dimsum said:
			
		

> Thanks for the replies so far.  The idea of living in the Dartmouth side if working at Shearwater does make a lot of sense, especially with the possibility of bridge closings.  I've been checking out buildings on Ochterloney on MLS; how long would it take (roughly) to get to Shearwater from there in the mornings?  And how is the bus/ferry service to the Halifax side (for weekends, etc) from there?



I used to live on Ochterloney (in the condo across the street from Sullivan's Pond) and it would take me an average of 7-10 minutes to get to Shearwater in the morning. Traffic never seemed to be the issue as it was all coming from the other direction (the Eastern Passage people heading into the city)


----------



## NSDreamer (8 Feb 2011)

niceasdrhuxtable said:
			
		

> I used to live on Ochterloney (in the condo across the street from Sullivan's Pond) and it would take me an average of 7-10 minutes to get to Shearwater in the morning. Traffic never seemed to be the issue as it was all coming from the other direction (the Eastern Passage people heading into the city)


 
 I live 3 minutes walk from Ochterloney, I've never taken more then 15 min even in traffic to reach Shearwater.

 Also a note to the bridges, the prices just went up to 1$ per crossing (not sure if it started yet or if it's at the new fiscal year).


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (8 Feb 2011)

NSDreamer said:
			
		

> I live 3 minutes walk from Ochterloney, I've never taken more then 15 min even in traffic to reach Shearwater.
> 
> Also a note to the bridges, the prices just went up to 1$ per crossing (not sure if it started yet or if it's at the new fiscal year).



01 April 11 is when the tolls go up.


----------



## Occam (8 Feb 2011)

Ex-Dragoon said:
			
		

> 01 April 11 is when the tolls go up.



And $1 will be the *cash* toll.  Macpass tolls are going to $0.70 on 1 Apr this year, and $0.80 1 Apr next year.


----------



## dimsum (10 Feb 2011)

Well, thanks for all of the replies.  Turns out that the posting has changed and now I'm going "down the street" to Victoria instead.  Awesome!


----------



## SeaKingTacco (10 Feb 2011)

Dimsum said:
			
		

> Well, thanks for all of the replies.  Turns out that the posting has changed and now I'm going "down the street" to Victoria instead.  Awesome!



You suck...

Buy in Sidney  >


----------

